# Is the Nokia 6120 classic available in India?



## anispace (Dec 9, 2007)

title says it all..

Nokia 6120c
... its said to be the smallest and lightest smartphone in the world and also 1 of the cheapest.

some features>>
*Operating System*: Symbian OS v9.2
*Developer Platform*: S60 3rd Edition, Feature Pack 1
*Main display:* QVGA, TFT, 16 true million colors, 320 x 240 pixels, 2 inches.
*CPU Type*: ARM 11
*CPU Clock Rate*: *369 MHz*
*2MP camera/ Stereo Music Player/ Stereo FM Radio*

Operating frequency(*supports 3G/3.5G(HSDPA upto 14.4Mbps)*)
EGSM 850/900/1800/1900
WCDMA/HSDPA 850/2100

Connectivity::
Bluetooth version 2.0 (SIM Access, Headset and Handsfree, *A2DP* profiles)
Full speed *mini USB* with mass storage class

Size:::
Volume: 66 cc
Weight: 89 g
Dimensions: 105 x 46 x 15 mm



*www.mobilmania.cz/uploadedfiles/20280.jpg

reviews>>
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_6120_Classic__6121_Classic_Review.php

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6120_classic-review-161.php


----------



## azzu (Dec 9, 2007)

now dont tell me it has 3g *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif
looks a awesome package shud be priced well in india


----------



## anispace (Dec 9, 2007)

^^
yeah i know its of no use in india, but if it makes u feel better it actually also supports 3.5G(HSDPA) thus supporting upto 14.4Mbps 

no offence but 3.5G was introduced even in Sri Lanka in Aug2006


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 9, 2007)

Sify has it at 11.1K!


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow... looks like a great buy..!!


----------



## anispace (Dec 10, 2007)

but is it officially launched in India by Nokia since its not there on d Nokia india website


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2007)

It is similar in specs with Nokia 5700 Xpress Music.
Then Why not go for Nokia 5700?


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ no coz there are many people like senior or DAD like citizens who dont like that Spinning thing 
iam not intending this to only them but sum really kool stuff packed in a Clean and Neat package


----------



## krazzy (Dec 10, 2007)

6120c looks better, more sophisticated and nicer. 5700 looks like a Leo Mattel toy. The fact that it has a rotating keypad even exaggerates this fact.

Btw 6120c is available in Alfa but without bill.


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ sophisticated this is the word i wanted to use


----------



## anispace (Dec 11, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> 6120c looks better, more sophisticated and nicer. 5700 looks like a Leo Mattel toy. The fact that it has a rotating keypad even exaggerates this fact.
> 
> Btw 6120c is available in Alfa but without bill.



for how much?


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ its a Imported Piece so its with out bill
Btw:Its not yet Officailly available in india But may be soon


----------



## krazzy (Dec 11, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> for how much?


 10.3k the last time i checked. Which was a month ago.


----------



## solanky (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday I have emailed Nokia India about the availability of 6120c. Today I have got response (too fast..) that  this phone is not  available and there is no information about when will it be launched in India.
So better go with Nokia 5700 / E 51 both have almost same features.


----------



## drrevv (Dec 29, 2007)

IMO go get E51..way better thn 6120..
got wifi
faster
no heating issue
spend some more bucks n u won't regret..trust me


----------



## anispace (Dec 30, 2007)

5700 looks cheap imo.. and e51 is a business phone and costs 2k more.

also the heating issue is only a prob if 3.5G is turned on and used for a long time but in india thats never gonna  be a prob. Now if only Nokia would have bought this to india officially.


----------



## drrevv (Dec 30, 2007)

well d heating issuse is assciated wid call not 3G/3.5G
go google d review else chk www.gsmarena.com

n one thing more thr r many handsets which r nt released in india n wud never be like 6120/21,6290..

nyway keep waitng...


----------



## tech1 (Aug 15, 2008)

nokia 6120 has problem that its screen become hot if u talk more than 5 min.....
its compatible with 8 gb microsd...also have maps facility (but needs bluetooth gps receiver around Rs. 2000. for navigation)..and best features r 3g, camera and symbian.


----------

